# Giải đáp quạt trần phòng khách giá bao nhiêu?



## Dung Thủy (29/8/21)

Giải đáp quạt trần phòng khách giá bao nhiêu?
Quạt trần đang được rất nhiều quý khách hàng chon mua cho gia đình thân yêu của mình. Vậy quạt trần cho phòng khách giá bao nhiêu tiền? thắc mắc này sẽ được giải quyết ngay bằng bài viết dưới đây:
1. Quạt trần Panasonic F60UFN 5 cánh:
Quạt trần Panasonic F60UFN 5 cánh với công nghệ nhật bản nhà máy được đặt tại malaysia là thương hiệu quạt trần được ưu chuộng tại việt nam.

Quạt trần phòng khách giá bao nhiêu ? quạt trần Panasonic F60UFN có giá : 7.800.000₫
•    Quạt trần bảng giá bán quạt trần Panasonic F60UFN 5 cánh có thiết kế hiện đại,sang trọng với chức năng vừa quạt trần cho trần thấp chiếu sáng, vừa quạt mát, mang đến sự tiện lợi và đẳng cấp cho ngôi nhà bạn.
•    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



•    Quạt trần panasonic 5 cánh này có thiết kế 5 cánh 3D cho làn gió mạnh mẽ với động cơ điện 1 chiều DC siêu tiết kiệm điện năng, nhanh chóng xóa tan cơn nóng nực ngày hè.
>> Xem thêm: Top 5 mẫu quạt treo trần 4 cánh giá rẻ nhất.
2. Quạt trần KDK U48FP 3 cánh:
Quạt trần KDK U48FP 3 cánh với thiết kế nhỏ gọn sang trọng Quạt Trần U48FP là mẫu quạt trần lý tưởng cho các căn hộ chung cư có diện tích nhỏ.

Quạt treo trần phòng khách giá bao nhiêu? Giá bán quạt trần là: 9.490.000₫
Trong xã hội phát triển hiện nay, những căn hộ studio có diện tích nhỏ xuất hiện ngày càng nhiều, những thiết bị như: tủ lạnh, máy giặt, tivi…. đã chiếm phần lớn diện tích căn hộ. Bạn muốn có một chiếc quạt mát vào những ngày nắng hè oi bức nhưng diện tích phòng không đủ. KDK đã Lắng nghe người dùng Việt và phát triển mẫu quạt trần KDK 3 cánh này để đáp ứng nhu cầu sử dụng của mọi căn nhà Việt.
3. Quạt trần Panasonic F60TAN 5 cánh:
Quạt trần Panasonic F60TAN 5 cánh có thiết kế hiện đại, đẹp mắt, màu sắc tươi sáng, dạng treo tường tiện dụng, không những giúp tiết kiệm diện tích đáng kể còn đem đến cho không gian nhà bạn sự thông thoáng, thoải mái.

Quạt trần cho phòng khách giá bao tiền? Giá quạt trần Panasonic F60TAN: 5.690.000₫
•    Remote điều khiển từ xa tiện dụng với màn hình LCD quan sát dễ dàng. Chức năng ECONAVI thông qua cảm biến nhiệt độ sẽ mang đến giấc ngủ ngon cho gia đình bạn.
•    Với thiết kế cánh 3D độc đáo và duy nhất của Quạt trần Panasonic cho làn gió mạnh và êm mà không gây ra tiếng ồn khi vận hành.
4. Quạt trần KDK T60AW 5 cánh:
Quạt Trần KDK T60AW với thiết kế 5 cánh, chiều dài ti quạt ngắn cùng màu sắc xám ghi đem lại vẻ đẹp sang trọng cho kiến trúc hiện đại và rất hài hòa cùng các thiết bị khác trong ngôi nhà của bạn.

Quạt trần cho phòng khách giá bao nhiêu? Quạt trần KDK T60AW có giá: 7.590.000₫
•    Để có được làn gió tự nhiên 1/f Yuragi thì không thể không nhắc đến công nghệ cánh quạt 3D. Quạt trần KDK còn có Công nghệ gió 3D sẽ cho ra làn gió hình chóp nón khi, những luồng gió sẽ đập vào tường và cuộn dần lên.
•    Được tích hợp động cơ DC quạt trần có khả năng tiết kiệm điện vượt trội chỉ bằng 50% điện năng của động cơ AC thông thường. Không những thế quạt trần 5 cánh còn có động cơ DC còn giúp thay đổi tốc độ quạt linh hoạt với 9 tốc độ gió phù hợp với mọi thời tiết.
5. Quạt trần KDK V60WK 5 cánh:
Quạt trần KDK V60WK 5 cánh được sản xuất tại Malaysia với công nghệ Nhật bản, quạt có điều khiển từ xa kết hợp cùng cảm biến nhiệt độ thay đổi tốc độ gió theo nhiệt độ phòng.

Quạt trần cao cấp đẹp có giá: 7.690.000₫
•    Quạt trần KDK 5 cánh được thiết kế chuẩn an toàn tuyệt đối RoHS  của Châu âu đưa ra. Luôn đặt người dùng làm trọng tâm những chiếc quạt của KDK đều được trang bị công tắc an toàn, cầu chì chống quá nhiệt, cầu chị chống quá dòng, dây an toàn…..
•    Được trang bị 2 vòng bi bôi trơn vĩnh cửu(không cần bảo dưỡng và tra dầu mỡ định kì). Quạt trần KDK hứa hẹn sẽ đem lại một không gian yên tĩnh khi hoạt động cùng Với 7 cấp độ gió khác nhau bạn có thể thoải mái lựa chọn tốc độ phù hợp với điều kiện thời tiết, không gian phòng. Ngoài ra quạt trần V60WK còn có chế độ gió tự nhiên tạo cảm giác như tận hưởng làn gió tự nhiên không khô khan mà dịu nhẹ, thoáng mát một cách thoải mái, dễ chịu nhất.
Trên đây là những quạt trần được khách hàng ưa chuộng nhất tại Quạt Nhật 2T. Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage quatnhatcom hoặc liên hệ hotline 0395.519.899 để tư vấn hỗ trợ.


----------

